# Kritische Lücken in aktueller VLC-Version



## Newsfeed (11 April 2011)

Die aktuelle VLC-Version 1.1.8 hat zwei kritische Lücken, durch die Angreifer Schadcode ins System einschleusen können. Da auch das Browser-Plugin betroffen ist, kann bereits der Besuch einer manipulierten Webseite ausreichen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

